# Huge Searchable Database of Depression/WWII Period Photos



## cgw (Sep 4, 2014)

Worth a look:

Yale Project Makes 170,000 Depression-Era Photos Searchable with Interactive Database


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good for them and all, but this collection has been online and usefully searchable for years. I'm not sure if the new searches are going to add much. The LC site is very dated in appearance, but very functional. 

This'd is a very important and essentially unique collection, and deserves any attention it gets.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2014)

A depression-era image collection which uses "Migrant Mother" as its cover image.  What a shocker!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Good for them and all, but this collection has been online and usefully searchable for years. I'm not sure if the new searches are going to add much. The LC site is very dated in appearance, but very functional.
> 
> This'd is a very important and essentially unique collection, and deserves any attention it gets.



I think the *mapped by county* feature makes this exceptriuonally useful. I JUST checked out the county where I grew up...everything shot by Dorothea Lange, in August of 1939, in places I grew up, and heard talked about by my parents and grandparents. Pretty cool.  Photogrammar


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for them and all, but this collection has been online and usefully searchable for years. I'm not sure if the new searches are going to add much. The LC site is very dated in appearance, but very functional.
> ...



In other news:  Derrel's lost childhood photos found!!!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2014)

My grandparents spoke fondly about "the hop yards", and "training hops" and so on. Oregon's Willamette Valley was one of the largest hop-producing regions in the world at the time, and Lange seemed to grasp the significance of hop growing and harvesting. Hops are an integral part of brewing, and the quality of local hops is in large part one of the reasons Oregon is ranked first in the nation in quality beer brewing. There are places in the Valley where the smell of hops on warm summer evenings is almost overpowering.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 4, 2014)

The LC online catalog has, in my admittedly vague memory, some moderately decent by-location searchability. I think it's a drill-down tree structured thing, and certainly not a handy graphical map-based gadget.

The Yale system will probably work wonders getting this archive viewable and viewed by the masses, and that's a good thing. This is our history and we should look at it, and it should be popularly accessible. The LC was and is focused on the needs of scholars


----------



## Kendall9991 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting, ill have to check this out


----------

